# 1Ds Mark IV Dimensions Outed?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/1ds-mark-iv-dimensions-outed/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/1ds-mark-iv-dimensions-outed/"></a></div>
<p><strong>A little thing, but a thing.</strong>

Did the folks at Gigapan out the dimensions of an upcoming 1Ds Mark IV?</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-6869" title="1ds4size" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/1ds4size.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="213" /></p>
<p>You can check out the <a href="http://gigapansystems.com/compatible-cameras.html#epicprolist">page for yourself over at Gigapan</a>. The numbers are width, height, depth and mass.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Victor</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ooooops!


----------



## kubelik (Jul 29, 2011)

that's actually a pretty convincing indication ... usually these are "someone mistyped 1D IV with an 's' " but clearly that's not the case here. come on, body announcements!


----------



## Redreflex (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm amazed it was even spotted!


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 29, 2011)

edit: damn. eos 7dsv is not a video thing i've just discovered, was announced last year and i missed it...

but yay for 1dsmk4, it can't be an easy typo because all the dimensions are different to everything else...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2011)

Sure, Canon gives info on a new 1 series camera to gigapan first?

That would also be a new first.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 29, 2011)

mmm... interesting.... 

I never knew that the 1D4 is the lightest of the 1D products. I wonder what's
accounting for the weight difference?


----------



## JasonM (Jul 29, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sure, Canon gives info on a new 1 series camera to gigapan first?
> 
> That would also be a new first.



They're just the first to slip up?


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 29, 2011)

ronderick said:


> mmm... interesting....
> 
> I never knew that the 1D4 is the lightest of the 1D products. I wonder what's
> accounting for the weight difference?



The specs on the Canon Camera Museum ( http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/index.html ) give that as the weight but, unlike some earlier models, don't give an additional weight for the battery, with Gigapan's weight being (close to) the sum of the camera and battery weight. Your guess is as good as mine regarding whether the battery is included in the 1D4 weight or the battery weight was left out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2011)

Redreflex said:


> I'm amazed it was even spotted!



Its been passing around internet forums for a day or two.


----------



## Flake (Jul 29, 2011)

I was on the Gigapan site yesterday, wonder just how on earth anyone makes those images commercially useable, and I can't think of a way. The motorised head is close to Â£1000 / $1000 not cheap so I can't imagine that they sell that many, why on earth would Canon think they were a significant enough business to give them pre release information?


----------



## Dr.Jones (Jul 29, 2011)

Well also a 7DSV and a 5D MK II is listed. Wonder where they got all this information, would seem odd if Canon had delivered all this information by now.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 29, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sure, Canon gives info on a new 1 series camera to gigapan first?
> 
> That would also be a new first.



It does seem unlikely that this company need to know pre-release, but then they are: _a commercial spin-off of a successful collaboration between researchers at NASA and Carnegie Mellon University that developed the breakthrough GigaPan System for creating high-resolution panoramic images_.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.Jones said:


> Well also a 7DSV and a 5D MK II is listed. Wonder where they got all this information, would seem odd if Canon had delivered all this information by now.



What's your point? As Dr. Croubie figured out above, the 7DSV is the 7D Studio Version which was released last year (it's the 7D with different firmware that allows an admin to lock out some functions, and is compatible with a barcode reader to add that to the EXIF data). The 5D MK II was released in 2008, remember? The 1Ds IV is the only unreleased camera on the list.

It's not really surprising that Gigapan got the information, assuming it's real. I'm sure Canon has a long list of vendors to whom they deliver specs and in some cases engineering diagrams ahead of time, so things like L-brackets and other accessories can be designed and released in reasonable proximity to the product. What is surprising is that it's still up on the Gigapan site. That a mistake by Gigapan, and will probably result in them being taken off the pre-announcement information vendor list.

This may represent a slip-up by Gigapan, or possibly an intentional act, whether or not the data are real - as pointed out, they probably don't sell that many of their products - and this 'slip' has certainly garnered them a lot of attention (sufficient motivation to fabricate the data).

Still, it's one more piece in a growing body of evidence that a 1Ds IV is coming out soon - we all know the well has been dry for too long, and it's almost 'announcement season.' Plus, I've got this big pile of cash waiting on _something_...maybe a 1Ds IV, maybe a 500mm f/4L IS II.


----------



## IllegalFun (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe I am reading too much into this, but maybe Canon is linking with GigaPan? 

Maybe the 1DsIV will have some kind of Panoramic mode... maybe in live view, it will tell you when you have got the framing right for a 20% overlap for stitching?
I think that would be quite a useful feature, or maybe something to do with the wide dynamic range you often get with panoramas?

Then again it would make more sense if Adobe was linking with gigapan to improve the photomerge function in photoshop


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

IllegalFun said:


> Maybe I am reading too much into this, but maybe Canon is linking with GigaPan?



I think you're reading way to much into this. It's standard practice to release specs (and exterior engineering diagrams where appropriate) to 3rd party vendors that produce accessories for a company's forthcoming product. That's the reason you can walk into an Apple Store on launch day for a new iPhone and find cases to fit the new model, with packaging that already says 'made for iPhone x.' Sometimes, we see photos of case prototypes prior to an announcement, and you can bet the vendor responsible for the leak will not get the designs the next time around. Gigapan is probably not worried about that - note that the same model from them fits most Canon bodies, so they'd only be affected by a radical form factor change from Canon (unlikely given history).

In fact, I'd suggest the fact that Gigapan has this up on their website is a good indication that you're actually wrong - if there was an actual collaboration in the works, I would think Gigapan would be a lot more careful not to piss Canon off by leaking information.


----------



## Dr.Jones (Jul 29, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dr.Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Well also a 7DSV and a 5D MK II is listed. Wonder where they got all this information, would seem odd if Canon had delivered all this information by now.
> ...



Sorry, my mistake, i just read it as being a 5D III. 

My point was, that there was a lot of information, which hadn't been announced yet. Given it was a 5D3, 1Ds4 and 7DSV. SInce i misread 5D3 and apparently haven't done my homework good enough as i didn't know of any 7DSV announcements. 

My point quite goes to the ground.


----------



## FlorentC (Jul 29, 2011)

[quote author=Bryan Carnathan from the-digital-picture.com]
Update: Gigapan Systems has informed me that the 1Ds Mark IV specs were a typo.
[/quote]


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

Blackout said:


> [quote author=Bryan Carnathan from the-digital-picture.com]
> Update: Gigapan Systems has informed me that the 1Ds Mark IV specs were a typo.


[/quote]

Translation: Canon's legal department smacked Gigipan upside the head, and Gigapan is now engaged in damage control.

(and yet, they still haven't fixed the 'typo')


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 29, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Translation: Canon's legal department smacked Gigipan upside the head, and Gigapan is now engaged in damage control.
> 
> (and yet, they still haven't fixed the 'typo')



I think, this one is the first real info we have about the 1DsIV. Since we know that it's not a joke, it can only be a 'typo', but not even myself can do such BIG typos !. I don't know if they have the courage to do this on purpose for site traffic. 

neuro, your current post count is 999, and I am curious to see if the 1000 post will switch your rank to 1dsIII  maybe it is a sign !


----------



## kubelik (Jul 29, 2011)

it's kind of hard to believe it's a "typo" when the 1D Mark IV is actually called out like two lines above the 1Ds Mark IV


----------



## macfly (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess that someone at Canon wanted to have the Gigapan for the Olympics, so had to make the dimensions available to them to ensure it had the proper mount ready to go, and thats how it got into their system.


----------



## RandomDude (Jul 29, 2011)

The reduction in height is problematic to me. The 1Ds III gained the extra 3mm over the MkII by using a larger pentaprism. It's possible that Canon found a way to squeeze the same viewfinder into a smaller bump, but it doesn't seem worth the effort. Certainly they wouldn't put a smaller viewfinder in the new camera.

It might not be a "typo" per se, but I don't think this is a proper leak either. Something else is probably going on. I could be wrong, of course, but I wouldn't start chiseling a statue of the 1Ds IV off these numbers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> The reduction in height is problematic to me. The 1Ds III gained the extra 3mm over the MkII by using a larger pentaprism. It's possible that Canon found a way to squeeze the same viewfinder into a smaller bump, but it doesn't seem worth the effort. Certainly they wouldn't put a smaller viewfinder in the new camera.



Should be pretty simple to shave 3mm off the bottom with a redesigned battery...



WarStreet said:


> neuro, your current post count is 999, and I am curious to see if the 1000 post will switch your rank to 1dsIII  maybe it is a sign !



I guess we'll find out...right...NOW!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> WarStreet said:
> 
> 
> > neuro, your current post count is 999, and I am curious to see if the 1000 post will switch your rank to 1dsIII  maybe it is a sign !
> ...



Maybe 1001 posts?

Nope...  I guess the 1D IV remains the CR top of the heap. Does that put the kabash on a 1DsIV?


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 29, 2011)

kubelik said:


> it's kind of hard to believe it's a "typo" when the 1D Mark IV is actually called out like two lines above the 1Ds Mark IV



It's not just that, how they can do a typo on size and weight too ? As you say, it is also positioned under the 1DsIII, and it is not occupying the spot of another camera. Check the 500D/550D for a real typo !

Also, now I think that this can't be done on purpose for traffic generation, as how they are going to explain this to Canon ? by telling them it is a typo ? 

The timing is perfect too, I expected the 1DsIV during 2011 Q4, and Nikon are going to do an announcement on 24 August, for which it is rumored 2 FF cameras. I think one of them it is going to be the D3X replacement, the competitor of the 1DsIII.

I usually rarely give credit to rumors, but this one I am going to declare that it is true................................................ Maybe !!


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 29, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maybe 1001 posts?
> 
> Nope...  I guess the 1D IV remains the CR top of the heap. Does that put the kabash on a 1DsIV?



Maybe the admin changed the limit just because of you 

What can I say, keep going !!


----------



## surfing_geek (Jul 29, 2011)

it seems to have vanished again from the gigapan site. they've obviously realised their error, whether that be typo or the premature announement of a new camera. or maybe canon realised the error for them and pointed out the error of their ways! naughty gigapan


----------



## justicend (Jul 29, 2011)

gigapan system traffic peaked when this buzz around the net. See yourself for the site's traffic
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/gigapansystems.com#


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 29, 2011)

documentaryman said:


> If Nikon can announce two flagship models at once, I pray to God/Bhudda/Or Whomever Trips Your Trigger/ that Canon follows suit and pairs a 5D announcement with its new 1D.



This is funny  Just keep in mind that the possibility of the 2 FF announcement is just a rumor, although the announcement seems to be sufficiently verified.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 29, 2011)

I could be confused, but I seem to remember Gigapan being the source of some previous rumor that didn't pan out (no pun intended).


----------



## dougkerr (Jul 30, 2011)

That entry does not now seem to be in that table at Gigapan.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2011)

dougkerr said:


> That entry does not now seem to be in that table at Gigapan.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Doug



Yes, theu aploogized for the typo and pulled it. There are plenty grasping at straws who don't believe that. We'll see, and probably before the end of the year or early next year.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2011)

"Grasping at straws?" A typo is an inadvertant error of a minor nature. Adding a line to a tabuluR lisst of models is nit a typo, although this sentense is cleerly repleat with bona fide exampls. Now, if Canon had announced a 650D and they called it a 620D or listed its weight as 1640 g, that would be a typo. But, this was more significant, and calling it a typo is simply damage control. Does this mean Gigapan has prerelease specs of a forthcoming 1DsIV? Maybe. It could also be a complete fabrication to generate buzz for their company. But a simple typo? No.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> "Grasping at straws?" A typo is an inadvertant error of a minor nature. Adding a line to a tabuluR lisst of models is nit a typo, although this sentense is cleerly repleat with bona fide exampls. Now, if Canon had announced a 650D and they called it a 620D or listed its weight as 1640 g, that would be a typo. But, this was more significant, and calling it a typo is simply damage control. Does this mean Gigapan has prerelease specs of a forthcoming 1DsIV? Maybe. It could also be a complete fabrication to generate buzz for their company. But a simple typo? No.



I hope its coming, but as to leaks, I am pretty skeptical, having seen so many that did not pan out . 

I do see a lot of confusion about 1D and 1Ds, but this does not appear to be the case here, but it happens to me a lot getting those numbers mixed up.


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 31, 2011)

It seems that there will be a Sony announcement too on the 23/24 August, but doubt there will be any FF.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2011)

Note the out of line dimensions for the 1Ds Mark III? They don't even have those right, as Keith Cooper points out on Northlight Images. They apparently copied the incorrect dimensions from DPR.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1ds_mark_iii#Specifications

From Canon:

Dimensions (W x H x D) 
6.1 x 6.3 x 3.1 in./156 x 159.6 x 79.9mm

Weight 
42.5 oz./1,205g

They certainly can make mistakes


----------

